# My singleton



## 4kr (May 15, 2011)

Just had to share...my doe was due on Thursday the 12th and started labor at 11:40am that day. She was a first timer but made a beautiful nest and pulled a lot of hair. After a few straining/pushing she had one kit and then started the same thing again assuming she would have the rest of the babies soon after or at least within 30 minutes. She did not and after an hour of straining nothing was happening. I started to get worried. I was able to talk to some breeders who reassured me that does can have babies over a span of hours but to just get her some tums and give half a tablet so I did. After 9 hours of hard labor she had 3 more kits, all DOA. She was exhausted and rightly so. 

So now she is back to normal and an awesome mom!! I think she gets in the nestbox to feed that baby about 6 times a day, she's always in there it seems. Baby is doing great, getting plump and this morning it looks like he/she is getting more hair. 

This was taken yesterday morning...


----------



## SNM (May 15, 2011)

That is a purty nest.  Congrats and I'm glad the mom is okay
DH and their eyeliner eyes. I love them.


----------



## 4kr (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Shy! :biggrin2: Grow baby grow!arty0002:


----------



## mistyjr (May 15, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 15, 2011)

Congrats! Dwarf Hotots are really fantastic-looking rabbits.

Look at that booty definition! That baby is going to make heads turn before long.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (May 15, 2011)

Soooo cute I love the Dwarf Hotots. So sassy with their eyeliner.


----------



## Sabine (May 15, 2011)

That little baby looks lovely and plump. Congrats. I had a singleton born today as well (two siblings born dead) I never had a doe to just raise one so it's lovely to hear it can actually work out ok.


----------



## Jashaira (May 15, 2011)

Aww how cute makes me want one


----------



## amdfarm (May 16, 2011)

Love their eyeliner also! Congrats on your singleton. Sounds like she's being a super attentive mama. Can't wait for more photo updates as s/he grows up.

Yes, awesome booty for sure.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 16, 2011)

If I had dwarfs again, it would be the Hotos, I really liked them. Very healthy looking baby, hopefully it turns out fantastic =)


----------



## 4kr (May 16, 2011)

Thanks you guys! Here's the baby this morning. Getting some hair...yay!! Yes this one does have a big HQ, legs are far apart and hocks straight when you turn the baby over. Of course I'm sure every baby looks like this, I think. 











Hope he/she gets the big hq/body from dad and head from mom. Although both parents are tiny, barely 2 pounds and have tiny ears.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 16, 2011)

Congrats on your baby. The first photo is the best photo of a newborn I have ever seen. She did make a lovely nest.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 16, 2011)

Congrats on the arrival--love the photos too. Can't wait to see the progression.


----------



## 4kr (May 23, 2011)

Just wanted to share a few more of my growing baby! Little stinker sleeps on it's back *all* the time.:sleep:











Chunky monkey!!!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 23, 2011)

You should keep em and call em Hans Solo. Definatly not starving. LOL 

Soooooo FLIPPPIN ADORABLE!!! Love the eyeliner on these breeds.


----------



## dragynflye (May 23, 2011)

my daughter was looking over my shoulder, and told me, "that bunny is cute! and little! i like that baby bunny. i want to get it. we get that baby bunny, mommy?" 

it is wicked cute! i just want to kiss that little baby nose!


----------



## 4kr (May 23, 2011)

Awe!! dragynflye, You aren't that far from me, I'll be having a baby boom in 2 weeks....;-) Thanks for the comments girls, I think Hans Solo is a cute name, although my daughter suggested Fredereeka...ROFL!! I don't think so but we'll see.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 23, 2011)

I WANT. lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 23, 2011)

Very cute. Check out our avatar. That is Bunnicula II, sound asleep on her back too. She use to sleep like that in her hay rack till it got too small for her to fit.


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2011)

Cute


----------



## amdfarm (May 24, 2011)

OMG, cuteness overload!! They're adorable as adults, but OMG, that baby is just SUPERCUTE!!!! I'm in love!!! My favorite kit, Monster, used to sleep on her back all the time, too. She was the only one out of six that did that.


----------



## dragynflye (May 24, 2011)

*4kr wrote: *


> Awe!! dragynflye, You aren't that far from me, I'll be having a baby boom in 2 weeks....;-)



i wish! i promised my husband we would get some sort of lop after the boys are neutered, though. some day, after the military is done with us and we can stay in one place, i'll be able to have the whole zoo that i want! lol


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (May 24, 2011)

OK SHUT UP if you keep showing me these cute pictures I'm going to want to switch breeds again!


----------



## LuellaJean (May 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a little chunk!!! I love him/her!!!


----------



## CCWelch (May 25, 2011)

*Why switch breeds, just add another couple holes!

HappyFarmBunnies wrote: 

*


> OK SHUT UP if you keep showing me these cute pictures I'm going to want to switch breeds again!


----------

